# F250/F350 Super Duty Mirror Strobe MOD



## Powastroka

Just a quick video...

Click Here!!!


----------



## grec-o-face

That's what I'm talking 'bout!!!


----------



## Dissociative

damn it you guys.....now i gotta go figure this out on my rig....

after you guys figure out the easiest way lemme know LOL


----------



## grec-o-face

For you? Anything!!! Hahaa


----------



## Powastroka

Grec-o-face and I are thinking of producing a kit to do this, but are wondering if it would be worth our time to offer it.

Time will tell...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

If you built it they will buy it!

Nicely done btw.


----------



## rb8484

I have bought the relays to do this, just gotta get out there and do mine. Maybe this weekend!


----------



## BooshF250

I would love to do this on my 09... 
if you guys could post a step by step and the material / products used, that'd be great


----------



## F-250 SD

Powastroka, If you do put a kit together let me know I'd be interested.


----------



## Powastroka

BooshF250;1109040 said:


> I would love to do this on my 09...
> if you guys could post a step by step and the material / products used, that'd be great


HAHAHA ya, and a place to slide your Master Card, Visa or, AMEX...

We have talked about it, but with both of us dealing with so much to do and not much time. Well I'm sure both of you get the idea.

A nice tidy kit would be a great product to offer though.


----------



## Dissociative

Be careful.....your on thin ice talking like that without paying 300 per month because that 
kind of talk will get your posts deleted just like mine....self promotion is a big no no!
Just offering a fair warning to help you avoid the hassels...

But please email me the info or price if you see this post before its deleted.


----------



## Powastroka

Dissociative;1109152 said:


> Be careful.....your on thin ice talking like that without paying 300 per month because that
> kind of talk will get your posts deleted just like mine....self promotion is a big no no!
> Just offering a fair warning to help you avoid the hassels...
> 
> But please email me the info or price if you see this post before its deleted.


Good point. Point taken.

This thread was originally posted as a "look what I can do" anyway.

If we really were to sell any kits it would be in a different fashion...


----------



## ajordan193

subscribed....That's awesome, I'd be interested in a kit as well


----------



## gtmustang00

I'd also like to do this as well. Please inform us!


----------



## rb8484

Did mine also! Great mod!


----------



## gtmustang00

rb8484;1122071 said:


> Did mine also! Great mod!


Let us know the secret in what you used!


----------



## ..::Ryan::..

gtmustang00;1122074 said:


> Let us know the secret in what you used!


Its essentially just some bosch 5 pin relays and a led flasher of your choice.


----------



## gtmustang00

..::Ryan::..;1122400 said:


> Its essentially just some bosch 5 pin relays and a led flasher of your choice.


1 per side? How is the wiring done?


----------



## rb8484

gtmustang00;1122546 said:


> 1 per side? How is the wiring done?


I used one relay for the parking lights and used one relay for the right turn signal and one relay for the left turn signal.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Ok for us DUMMIES in here. I really like the mirrors like that. So what do I need and how is it done PLEASE???


----------



## ..::Ryan::..

gtmustang00;1122546 said:


> 1 per side? How is the wiring done?


1 per light, so 4 total. 1 for the left blinker, 1 for the right blinker, 1 for the left parking and 1 for the right parking. If you do only 1 relay for both parking you won't be able to have alternating flash patterns for each one.

I'm about to do it on my truck whenever the relays arrive. I'll do a write up for it for you guys including the parts I used.


----------



## gtmustang00

..::Ryan::..;1123298 said:


> 1 per light, so 4 total. 1 for the left blinker, 1 for the right blinker, 1 for the left parking and 1 for the right parking. If you do only 1 relay for both parking you won't be able to have alternating flash patterns for each one.
> 
> I'm about to do it on my truck whenever the relays arrive. I'll do a write up for it for you guys including the parts I used.


Thank You!


----------



## TheGoose

Id really like to see how its done as well! Pics!!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

..::Ryan::..;1123298 said:


> 1 per light, so 4 total. 1 for the left blinker, 1 for the right blinker, 1 for the left parking and 1 for the right parking. If you do only 1 relay for both parking you won't be able to have alternating flash patterns for each one.
> 
> I'm about to do it on my truck whenever the relays arrive. I'll do a write up for it for you guys including the parts I used.


Thanks... I think it looks very nice.


----------



## grec-o-face

Remember, this mod has been done on 03-07 Super Duty's. These trucks have LED's in the mirrors from the factory - making the LED flasher's job very easy. If your truck doesn't have LED's in the mirrors (or in the cab lights), but halogens instead, you'll have to swap the bulbs out for LEDs for the flasher to work properly.


Here's another video - but low quality. You can see the cab lights and the cargo/3rd brake all function just as the mirrors do.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I am pretty sure my 2011 has bulbs not leds.


----------



## grec-o-face

Dodge Plow Pwr;1125929 said:


> I am pretty sure my 2011 has bulbs not leds.


I think so too... That's kinda why I was saying that. I'm sure they're easily swapped for LEDs though.


----------



## dpglandscapes

Powastroka;1105594 said:


> Just a quick video...
> 
> Click Here!!!


hey i was thinking about doing this to my truck, wat lights did you put in or did you just relay the existing lights, was it difficult?
Truck looks sick by the way


----------



## jpar247

Not to hijack the thread, but how hard would it be to put a 90Watt Strobe in the mirror light housing on a 08 F350? Would it fit? Would it create to much heat?


----------



## Powastroka

Yup just relayed the existing LED's


----------



## rb8484

jpar247;1127733 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but how hard would it be to put a 90Watt Strobe in the mirror light housing on a 08 F350? Would it fit? Would it create to much heat?


I havent looked that close at '08 mirrors, but I wouldnt try it. That is alot of heat, plus not sure how you would mount the strobe. 
If it were me, I would just put an LED bulb in the socket, wire up a relay and hook it to a flasher


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

How does the lense come off the mirror on the Ford? My luck I will snap something. I really want to do this to my mirrors.Thumbs Up


----------



## rb8484

Way do you need to remove the lens? There is no need to remove them to do this. You will need to take the inside door panel off to get to the wires.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

RB8484...give a little more detail on how this is done


----------



## firedawg

stupid question couldnt you just use a SHO-ME LED FLASHER UNIT, hooked to a relay so u can still run ur regular lights?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

That is the way its done...


----------



## SnowGuy

I would pay to have it done on my 2011 F350 !!! Or buy a kit if there were GOOD instructions for us not in the know guys (LOL) !!!!!!!


----------



## gtmustang00

mulcahy mowing;1145762 said:


> RB8484...give a little more detail on how this is done


We need a write up from someone who has done it with detailed parts and instructions.


----------



## rb8484

I did a little write up, see the thread I started in the strobe section


----------

